# Time to take it easy



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Sorri baas. Won't happen again. :darkbeer: We will need a moderator at the rate threads go pear-shaped around here lately!!!

I couldn't agree more though. We are a laid back bunch, but you wouldn't say so from our recent thread activity.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

James,

Do I detect an eagerness to accept the Moderator position in your post?


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Negative, Captain! I vote for self-moderation by all!


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Agreed old boy,

Where abouts in Dundee do you operate from?
I used to know a few folks in the area many years ago.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Ja man! Where's the love........?*

As long as there,s honesty and tolerance OH and alittle forgiveness we should do fine. 

I still love you guy's and gal's:wink:

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

*That's the spirit Lloyd!*

We have to keep the love, respect and good vibes.:cocktail:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Sorry I lost my cool the other day but that dude was a bit rude and for a very first post obviously looking to stir.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Well I apologise if the Thread I started about the fraudulent bowshop has left a sour aftertaste in anyones mouth, I just feel that it is my (our actually) responsibility to inform the general public what they are in for or should take cation against when supporting shameless dealers.

All the best

Engee


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

I am new here but have realy enjoyed the discussions. I have also learned so much. What I enjoy though is the undeniable passion and enjoyment that you all have for the sport of archery and bowhunting and this is the common thread that is evident in all of your posts. I dont feel at ease on the US forum with so many of the posts bieng in the "my bow is faster/ lighter/ shorter / newer and in this cammo and if it is not the same brand as mine then it a rubbish bow. That is not for me. Nuts and bolts has good posts though. 

Any way, I think that Bushkey was right to bounce that Rude felow and I agree with Engee that he should post up on bad service, and good service. If we were around a fire in camp that is what we would talk about and if this forum can emulate that then it is fine with me. 

have a great evening
Ryan


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushcat said:


> I am new here but have realy enjoyed the discussions. I have also learned so much. What I enjoy though is the undeniable passion and enjoyment that you all have for the sport of archery and bowhunting and this is the common thread that is evident in all of your posts. I dont feel at ease on the US forum with so many of the posts bieng in the "my bow is faster/ lighter/ shorter / newer and in this cammo and if it is not the same brand as mine then it a rubbish bow. That is not for me. Nuts and bolts has good posts though.
> 
> Any way, I think that Bushkey was right to bounce that Rude felow and I agree with Engee that he should post up on bad service, and good service. If we were around a fire in camp that is what we would talk about and if this forum can emulate that then it is fine with me.
> 
> ...


Ryan,

I agree 200 % with you. And I hope to sit any time with some members here at a real camp fire:wink:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Now that is a great idea Frank! We should really take the time and make the effort to try and organise a get together for 2008. CAN YOU IMAGINE THAT!


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

It's all about Ubuntu and Batho Pele... :wink:


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 29, 2007)

Bushkey said:


> Sorry I lost my cool the other day but that dude was a bit rude and for a very first post obviously looking to stir.


Hi - I think you are talking 'bout me here. I said it looks like the coach was not demonstrating good form ([email protected]#t form)- where the caption had been that he was ...showing the finer points...I don't think my remark was rude ? it was accurate. But I did apologise for it anyhow.

What I do think is the remarks on the other point about that longbow guy started getting out of hand. Statements like ...supported by sanifaa chairman...and president stands by him, and sanifaa is doing nothing etc. - Made as if they are the truth, but I have not seen proof of that - and I am trying to understand the whole issue and the two sides, as we all are. I have also got my ear to the ground to get info re sanifaa officers on what's going on. 

If I said, in a public forum like this, that Bushkey was a poacher or beats up his wife. (sorry Bushkey) How would that go down ? A statement creates the impression of a valid situation that will influence others.
We all have strong views but must be wary of giving the impression of a truth when it has these influences. 

The writer obviously had a good time and was standing-up for the coach, but I think over reacted to my post - from the pic vs. the caption, he did show sh#$t form.

Anyway guys - I am not trying to aggravate this any further - enough philosophy. Appologies, I came into your talkshow as a newby - and you felt affronted.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Sounds good to me Frank.......*



Karoojager said:


> Ryan,
> 
> I agree 200 % with you. And I hope to sit any time with some members here at a real camp fire:wink:


Make that an extra large one with lots of :beer: and braai meat and I'm there like a :BrownBear:

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

:wink::wink::wink::wink::wink::wink::wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Nosmo King said:


> Hi - I think you are talking 'bout me here. I said it looks like the coach was not demonstrating good form ([email protected]#t form)- where the caption had been that he was ...showing the finer points...I don't think my remark was rude ? it was accurate. But I did apologise for it anyhow.
> 
> What I do think is the remarks on the other point about that longbow guy started getting out of hand. Statements like ...supported by sanifaa chairman...and president stands by him, and sanifaa is doing nothing etc. - Made as if they are the truth, but I have not seen proof of that - and I am trying to understand the whole issue and the two sides, as we all are. I have also got my ear to the ground to get info re sanifaa officers on what's going on.
> 
> ...


Gertjan, daar is nie pyne nie:wink:. At the time when I read your post about the coach, you had not filled in your personal detail(name, location etc) and it was also your first post, that led me immediately to believe it/you was/were a one post stirrer or alter ego of another anti PSE archer, hence my reaction. Like I said welcome here. We are still going to talk a hell of a lot of crap. :cheers:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

That's it boys.

I'm just saying that we have always been a cool bunch of guys with a mellow attitude and I don't want to see it become anything less.
This forum is more about biltong, rugby, boerewors and beer than opinions and attitude.

Let's keep it that way.:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> Ryan,
> 
> I agree 200 % with you. And I hope to sit any time with some members here at a real camp fire:wink:


I have the place you guys must just make the time. Then we can take Frank hunting.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

We can even put out some field butts. This is an awesome target :wink:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm in. Let me know when and where.
I'd love to sit in front of a bushman tv and chew the fat with a few of the AT manne.:darkbeer:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> I'm in. Let me know when and where.
> I'd love to sit in front of a bushman tv and chew the fat with a few of the AT manne.:darkbeer:


I had the pleasure of sitting around that same Bushman TV with some of our ATer's this year. Was great.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice braai place and a lot of place for a spit full of lekker mice.
The waterbok is a excellent practice target for a African heart shoot:wink:

Oh man, my mouth is full of water by thinking at a braai:tongue:


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Braai*

Oh man, my mouth is full of water by thinking at a braai:tongue:[/QUOTE]

Frank not to worry,I will keep the Windhoeks on ice and ready for use!Just come!!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Philip Moolman said:


> Oh man, my mouth is full of water by thinking at a braai:tongue:


Frank not to worry,I will keep the Windhoeks on ice and ready for use!Just come!![/QUOTE]

Philip, I belove more a cool Castel, as you can see :wink:
This was in 2004 by hunting from a blind after a long night, I was sooo tired:embara:


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> Frank not to worry,I will keep the Windhoeks on ice and ready for use!Just come!!


Philip, I belove more a cool Castel, as you can see :wink:
This was in 2004 by hunting from a blind after a long night, I was sooo tired:embara:

View attachment 310010
[/QUOTE]

Whatever suits you Frank


----------

